# Frogbit



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Thinking of adding some Amazon Frogbit to my betta tanks. I understand they multiply fast. 
Do you use Frogbit? What are the pros and cons? Do you like it?


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Apparently floating plants such as frogbit are very good plants for beginner tanks. But then again it kind of annoyed me that they multiplied wayyyy to quickly.. every week I had to take a bunch out.. If you have a 20+ gallon tank they don't really bother ..But if your tank is smaller youll probably have to trow every week a handful out..


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I never owned the plant, but I hear it's easy to keep and it multiples pretty quick. I mostly use floating plants for fry tanks. I do want some amazon frogbit for my ponds.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Easy to manage compared to duckweed, likes tanks with low/no water movement. The thing that annoys me is that the roots get very long if you don't trim them, and they will get tangled up with your other plants/decorations. Some of mine even attaches itself to the substrate, but I'm lazy about trimming.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

kittenfish said:


> Easy to manage compared to duckweed, likes tanks with low/no water movement. The thing that annoys me is that the roots get very long if you don't trim them, and they will get tangled up with your other plants/decorations. Some of mine even attaches itself to the substrate, but I'm lazy about trimming.


Is there a special method for trimming or do you just cut the roots?


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, and just a general question: Can anyone sell the frogbit online or do you have to have a special license or something to sell it?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Oddly enough, I actually find this plant near impossible to grow. I don't know what it doesn't like about my tanks, but it never thrives. I'm not sure if my other plants and my plethora of duckweed out-compete it for nutrients but I've only had it ever grow successfully in one tank. 

I use aqua soil as my substrate and have good lighting and still I struggle to keep it alive. I have one plant in one of my tanks that has been there for ages now and while it doesn't die it certainly doesn't grow. 

It's a shame as I really like it, and actually prefer it over duckweed as it is less invasive.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

I just rip part of the roots off with my fingers, it doesn't mind. Yes, anyone can sell plants online, just be careful about restricted invasive plants (varies by state, does not include frogbit as far as I know).


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

kittenfish said:


> I just rip part of the roots off with my fingers, it doesn't mind. Yes, anyone can sell plants online, just be careful about restricted invasive plants (varies by state, does not include frogbit as far as I know).


Ok, awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Bessie (Sep 13, 2014)

I just got some amazon frogbit this past week, hoping it does well. I've put it in 3 different tanks so that hopefully, if it doesn't like one tank, it may thrive in another and I can figure out what it likes. Be interested to hear how you get on!


----------



## BamaPlants (Sep 9, 2014)

frogbit is pretty easy to keep and propagate. IT is EXTREMELY sensitive to moving water, especially if the water bubbles or hops onto the top of the leaf. duckweed can out compete it for nutrients but it will usually hang on unless you completely ignore an obvious problem. trimming root is sometimes a good idea as it will root into your substrate. However once it does this it will propagate like mad adn will not get sucked far from it present location allowing the us of properly placed more aggressive filtration without damaging the anchored frogbit


----------

